
Italian lawmaker wants to make it a crime for parents to feed their kids vegan - shawndumas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/08/11/an-italian-lawmaker-wants-to-make-it-a-crime-for-parents-to-feed-their-kids-vegan-diets/?wpisrc=nl_mix&wpmm=1
======
Nuffinatall
Finally! Good to see this since it's clear that some people don't understand.

Arguing with them is pointless. I guess it takes a law.

~~~
SixSigma
Priorities are way skewed

Obesity rates in Italian two-year-olds are the highest in Europe with a rate
of 42%.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obesity_in_Italy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obesity_in_Italy)

